# How long is too long . . .



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

for a blow job?

Can it ever go on too long, to the point where you wish she'd go ahead and finish you off already?

The reason I ask is because lately I've been into giving my husband a lot of oral, so I try to make him last as long as possible (slowing down, taking a break to just kiss him if he's close etc.) Last night he let me go on for almost two hours--and the head of his penis was too sore for me to touch afterwards. After he came, I gave his penis one last caress and he almost went through the roof when my fingers ran over the tip in a loose grasp--he said it was sore. 

Was he humoring me, or can a BJ be pleasurable for that long? He seemed to be loving it, but maybe he was just loving the attention more so than the physical sensation after awhile?

He went for years where BJ's were few and far between so I'm wondering if he's not going to rock the boat now, no matter what, even if it means a sore d!ck. 

Thoughts from the men? Ladies, what do your husbands say about long BJ's?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

For myself, I like it when my wifee takes her time giving me BJ's, mainly using her mouth and tongue and little to no hands and I like to watch her as well. Maybe 5 minutes and I'm good, maybe less, all depends. But giving me a sigh because its been 3 minutes already, doesn't help at all. To speed it up, if you're tired, give him an oiled hand or foot job. Definitely go fast, but a dry hand or foot job, nope.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> For myself, I like it when my wifee takes her time giving me BJ's, mainly using her mouth and tongue and little to no hands and I like to watch her as well. Maybe 5 minutes and I'm good, maybe less, all depends. But giving me a sigh because its been 3 minutes already, doesn't help at all. To speed it up, if you're tired, give him an oiled hand or foot job. Definitely go fast, but a dry hand or foot job, nope.


It's not a question of me being tired (I'm not), but of him starting to not enjoy it after it's gone on for a long time. 

It's not like EVERY BJ he gets is two hours, but lately they've been way longer than the norm. He's not complaining, but I'm not sure that he would, because he loves seeing me enjoy giving him head.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> It's not a question of me being tired (I'm not), but of him starting to not enjoy it after it's gone on for a long time.
> 
> It's not like EVERY BJ he gets is two hours, but lately they've been way longer than the norm. He's not complaining, but I'm not sure that he would, because he loves seeing me enjoy giving him head.


If he's not so into BJ's, switch to something else then. Maybe start out with a BJ and then foot job, 69, anal, spoon, breasts, reverse cowgirl, cosplay, tie him up, blind fold him, spank him, sensual oils, the sky is the limit and doesn't have to mainly be a BJ.

My wifee gives me great BJ's but sometimes I can't just go like that. All depends. Sometimes I have to force myself to go when she is giving me a BJ because I'm tired or stressed.

If it doesn't bother you giving him a 5 minutes to 2 hour BJ, then no worries.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Hmm, I don't think I've gone past the 25 min mark. Interesting question.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> Hmm, I don't think I've gone past the 25 min mark. Interesting question.


25 minutes is a long time, it raises my confidence to hear some of the other ladies and gents mentioning some much longer blowjobs done unselfishly as a team player.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Now would I like it if my wifee gave me 2 hour BJ's? Yes and no. All depends on the mood. If we're watching tv and she layes on my abs and gives me a BJ for 2 hours while she watches tv, great. Every guys fantasy?

Would you like it if he gave you oral and with a small vib for 2 hours???


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

2 hours? Damn. If I were to guess I would say each BJ is around 2 minutes. But its also never to completion. 2 hours? I can't even remember the last time we ever had sex for 2 hours at a time.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

CuddleBug;4412002
Would you like it if he gave you oral and with a small vib for 2 hours???[/QUOTE said:


> Not if that's ALL he was dong for two hours. But on and off for two hours? Yes, but I get to have more than one orgasm, so there are peaks and valleys in that time period for me. For him, it's two hours of slowly building to his one release.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't even imagine 2 hours. Longest I've ever gone was 45 minutes but like CB said we were watching tv and I was just playing.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> For him, it's two hours of slowly building to his one release.


In all honesty, I don't think I could handle it. My balls would be killing me.  But, everyone is different.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Speaking only for myself, my first release maybe 5 minutes..........my second release maybe 15 minutes..............my third release, a long time and then I am done. I can still be hard but no more release. Just the way it is I guess.

Longest BJ I ever got was 15 minutes. I loved it. 2 hours......DIVINE!! :smthumbup:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

20 minutes max in our home. Two hours and my Stallion would be over sensitized and raw.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Like I've said before, I can't remember that far back.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Two hours? =O

I would have fallen asleep


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Wouldn't that be sweet to wake up and your gf / wife is still giving you a BJ?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh I would probably be thinking "WTF? She didn't notice me dozing off? No slap? No fight over my horrid bedroom manners! Oh hell I'm so fkin lucky!"


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well either my H is a rarity or he's a good faker. Not only did he not fall asleep, but he was quite verbal and participatory. 

Still, I think I better not push my luck. I seem to have developed this weird fixation with giving him head. It's almost like a fetish--sometimes I'd almost rather just focus on his penis than have an orgasm myself. After his orgasm, I find that I've had this sense of release, too. 

Weird. The more I think about this, the more I think I better lay of the BJs for a week or two. I don't want him to notice and feel "objectified," like I'd rather make love to his c0ck than to him.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well if you do that, the next you know is that he's going to ask you "what's wrong" as the BJs suddenly stopped!

Rapid shifts in sexual routine raises eyebrows you know!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Well if you do that, the next you know is that he's going to ask you "what's wrong" as the BJs suddenly stopped!
> 
> Rapid shifts in sexual routine raises eyebrows you know!


I'll just tell him my vagina is jealous because my mouth's getting all the action.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok that would work lol!


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

My hubby enjoys spending the evening doing what I call a "bj fest", basically its one really long drawn out bj...i would say it is about 2 hours all together also. He does get sore afterwards also. He doesn't mind being sore afterwards though, the soreness only lasts for a day usually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

mineforever said:


> My hubby enjoys spending the evening doing what I call a "bj fest", basically its one really long drawn out bj...i would say it is about 2 hours all together also. He does get sore afterwards also. He doesn't mind being sore afterwards though, the soreness only lasts for a day usually.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


=/

No comment lol


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> for a blow job?
> 
> Can it ever go on too long, to the point where you wish she'd go ahead and finish you off already?
> 
> ...


Two hours?!?! That sounds kind of painful!! That being said, my STBXW's idea of a good amount of time is two minutes of moving her head up and down without any enthusiasm. No...no I'm not bitter. Based on past experiences for me anything between 10 - 20 minutes is good but there needs to be variety and enthusiasm.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, yes. It can be pleasurable for that long in more than one sense. Personally, I really enjoy being teased and drawing out the antici ... pation for as long as possible. Teasing and delaying orgasm may be different from what you're talking about, but some of us love it. Maybe he's one ;-) If you're enjoying what you're doing, and he's being verbally encouraging then it sounds like you're doing it right.

If you're having a good time, then if in doubt ask him. "Hey, babe ... I'm totally into this so you just let me know if you're ready to finish up or move on to something else. Otherwise I'm going to keep having fun here."


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

2 hrs?! damn my neck and jaw are killing me at the 10 min mark, max is 20 mins. If he hasn't came by then it's time to move on to something else.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

pplwatching said:


> If you're having a good time, then if in doubt ask him. "Hey, babe ... I'm totally into this so you just let me know if you're ready to finish up or move on to something else. Otherwise I'm going to keep having fun here."


I actually did decide to ask him after I read some of the responses here about it being too long. He was pretty tired the day after and wasn't able to focus on work, so I felt a little guilty. I mentioned that maybe I should try to keep things a little more "efficient" so as not to make him sore and keep him from getting his sleep. 

He very quickly became distressed that I was indicating that the performance wouldn't be repeated again . . . I had to back pedal quickly and reassure him that I wasn't looking for an excuse not to do it again. I've always known he was a BJ man. Looks like I have some more work to do until I find out just how long is too long for him.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

In 18 years with my wife, if you totalled it all up, I don't think it would be 2 hours combined.

You're a credit to your gender and I salute you.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> In 18 years with my wife, if you totalled it all up, I don't think it would be 2 hours combined.
> 
> You're a credit to your gender and I salute you.


Thanks, but don't salute too long, I'm making up for lost time. I owe him for ten years of fairly constant rejection.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would say that in general, I wouldn't want oral sex performed on me for more than 15 or 20 minutes. However, if we are doing 69, and sort of alternating who is pleasuring who, it could take longer than that.

I have gone down on my wife for over an hour without let-up in the past. She will usually have dozens of orgasms during that time. But when we are done, my tongue is always totally numb, and I can't talk (like Novocain at the dentist). One time right after I finished her off orally, the phone rang, and I answered it. Thank God it was a telemarketer and not someone I knew!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> Thanks, but don't salute too long, I'm making up for lost time. I owe him for ten years of fairly constant rejection.


I've followed your story. I stand by my remarks.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *GettingIt said*: Well either my H is a rarity or he's a good faker. Not only did he not fall asleep, but he was quite verbal and participatory.


 Sounds like the man is happy then!



> Still, I think I better not push my luck. I seem to have developed this weird fixation with giving him head. It's almost like a fetish--sometimes I'd almost rather just focus on his penis than have an orgasm myself. After his orgasm, I find that I've had this sense of release, too.
> 
> Weird. The more I think about this, the more I think I better lay of the BJs for a week or two. I don't want him to notice and feel "objectified," like I'd rather make love to his c0ck than to him.


Oh loving their C0ck is the ultimate...men will gladly take that objectification.. I know mine feels that way. Naaah.. don't lay off for 2 weeks, he'll question if you are resorting back... if he's not sore... loving it.. it doesn't matter what everyone else is doing....it's Pleasure, it's connecting...it's all good. 

At age 49, my husband lasts between 5 minutes and 20 tops... I am guessing... if I would have been doing them back when he was younger, he'd probably only last a minute...He was ready to blow with very little stimulation back then. 

I am thinking if you are stopping in between, some teasing, a more relaxed, kissing in between BJ....his "building" is slower....and if it gets ticking...it may subside with your taking little kissing breaks...again..and again....

When I do.... I'm keeping busy....he likes the slow & sensual at first....I caress his body with my other hand/ hands...under his butt, down his legs, his chest, massage his balls... to keep the sensations flowing.....I can always tell when it's building ...and I need to keep at it ...pick up the pace..... During that I won't be removing my mouth in any way.... he may put his hands on my head like ...'"don't stop Now baby"..(no words necessary)...and I know it's on it's way!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am thinking if you are stopping in between, some teasing, a more relaxed, kissing in between BJ....his "building" is slower....and if it gets ticking...it may subside with your taking little kissing breaks...again..and again....
> 
> When I do.... I'm keeping busy....he likes the slow & sensual at first....I caress his body with my other hand/ hands...under his butt, down his legs, his chest, massage his balls... to keep the sensations flowing.....I can always tell when it's building ...and I need to keep at it ...pick up the pace..... During that I won't be removing my mouth in any way.... he may put his hands on my head like ...'"don't stop Now baby"..(no words necessary)...and I know it's on it's way!


Damn, SA! Why'd you have to go and do this when I can't have my husband RIGHT NOW????

It's on for tonight!


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> In 18 years with my wife, if you totalled it all up, I don't think it would be 2 hours combined.
> 
> You're a credit to your gender and I salute you.


I was going to write this exact same thing before Fozzy beat me to it!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

so how old are the 2 of you?

Clearly - if the dear wife wanted to orally mess around for 2 hours that would be fine.. but that is very different from getting right down to business. Seems to me 2 hours is long past any point where anyone is actually trying to either deliver or receive an orgasm.

If 'edging' is your thing thats fine too - staying aroused for that long can result in some toe-curling O's.. little doubt about it once you finally decide to hit the home stretch. Depends on how close for how long. If Ive been really close for lets say 1/2 an hour.. yes - you can flame out and get oversensitized. But i you have been really slow and just enjoying it all ... I dont see 2 hours as a problem at all.

So - Im guessing you are both just doing a bit more playing around. Let me ask you.. if you really wanted to.. could you make him cum in 5-10 minutes? You know - TAKE an O out of him and not give him the choice. MAKE him O.

Maybe you should try it and then look up and smile and say 'Just finding out if I could still give you a quickie'. 

If you cant - then at least you know where you stand.

So - go do your homework and let us know what happens. Keep the stopwatch hidden or just use the clock on the cable box.

In our house - when she wants to slap a BJ on me - its usually oh I dont know.. 10 minutes? 20 tops. Definitely 20 minutes on the 2nd showing. Really you can use me to time an egg... and after 25 years - she has my combination when she wants to get me off that way. Not terribly often but enough for the both of us. We both are sleepyheads and we have kids and 2 hours is something we just dont do unless its when we go away for a long weekend alone or something. I mean... we have jobs and chores and stuff. ;-)


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

anotherguy said:


> So - go do your homework and let us know what happens. Keep the stopwatch hidden or just use the clock on the cable box.


Plan in place. Will report back.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

anotherguy said:


> so how old are the 2 of you?


43 and 45



anotherguy said:


> Clearly - if the dear wife wanted to orally mess around for 2 hours that would be fine.. but that is very different from getting right down to business. Seems to me 2 hours is long past any point where anyone is actually trying to either deliver or receive an orgasm.


Yes, it was lots of oral play interspersed with touching, kissing, talking dirty, etc. I couldn't actively try to make him come for two hours without my jaw going numb. And if it was taking him two hours to come . . . then either there is something wrong with my technique or with his ability to orgasm.



anotherguy said:


> If 'edging' is your thing thats fine too - staying aroused for that long can result in some toe-curling O's.. little doubt about it once you finally decide to hit the home stretch. Depends on how close for how long. If Ive been really close for lets say 1/2 an hour.. yes - you can flame out and get oversensitized. But i you have been really slow and just enjoying it all ... I dont see 2 hours as a problem at all.


Same for my h--if I take him to the brink then back off more than once, he's not going to enjoy it. Sustained arousal is what he's after. He's always preferred very long sessions when it comes to sex. He loves foreplay. Two to three hours is usual for weekends, weeknights we try to keep it to under an hour but don't always succeed. 



anotherguy said:


> So - Im guessing you are both just doing a bit more playing around. Let me ask you.. if you really wanted to.. could you make him cum in 5-10 minutes? You know - TAKE an O out of him and not give him the choice. MAKE him O.
> 
> Maybe you should try it and then look up and smile and say 'Just finding out if I could still give you a quickie'.
> 
> ...


Did my home work.  Start to finish, eight minutes, but that includes a few minutes of tease. Once I put my mind to it, it was over in three. 



anotherguy said:


> In our house - when she wants to slap a BJ on me - its usually oh I dont know.. 10 minutes? 20 tops. Definitely 20 minutes on the 2nd showing. Really you can use me to time an egg... and after 25 years - she has my combination when she wants to get me off that way. Not terribly often but enough for the both of us. We both are sleepyheads and we have kids and 2 hours is something we just dont do unless its when we go away for a long weekend alone or something. I mean... we have jobs and chores and stuff. ;-)


Hear you about jobs, chores and kids (we have three). Sleep is what we end up sacrificing.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure, since I really have very little experience, but with a bj I move and tense so that I get to the finish line as fast as possible (then stop, as she is anti-finishing) essentially "edging" myself on purpose. I can't imagine 2 hours. start to "if you don't stop I'm going to finish" takes probably..... 7-10 min.


----------



## Stev (Sep 26, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> for a blow job?
> 
> Can it ever go on too long, to the point where you wish she'd go ahead and finish you off already?
> 
> ...


It's all about suction and tongue. It took my wife a longtime to learn how to give a great bj. Until she learned how to do it right, I could never get off.

Personally, I love getting a blow job to get it hard and ready for intercourse. Having an orgasm during sex versus a bj is my preference because my wife stops right when I start cumming in her mouth. It ruins the big o.

My take - two hours is a long time. My wife could not suck it hard for two hours. She would have lockjaw and my penis head would be a red tomato.

If he is not getting anything from the bj, it could be low testosterone. Is he on any medication like anti-anxiety or anti-depressants that lesson the feeling? Does he drink a lot? alcohol lessons the feeling also. Does it take him two hours or more during sex?

All guys love the feel of a bj. I will say you definitely like to please your man. Kudos to you!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

a 2 hour loving teasing blow job= one lucky son of a gun!

hope he treats you the same!

edging is when you bring him close and then back off to extend his pleasure I'll bet he shot one h*ll of a load!

worth being alittle sore for a day or two.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

GettingIt said:


> ...Once I put my mind to it, it was over in three...


ha. nice.

"b-b-b-but... I was hoping for 2-hours!"


----------



## ThereToo (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm probably in the minority but bj's aren't my first choice to get off...they're good for foreplay but I can't remember the last time I got off strictly from that. There was the one time in the hotel bathroom but that was kind of a fun thing we did when we were hiding from someone...but in a normal situation usually not.


----------



## MisterG (Jan 24, 2014)

GettingIt said:


> Can it ever go on too long, to the point where you wish she'd go ahead and finish you off already?


No.



GettingIt said:


> Was he humoring me


No.



GettingIt said:


> or can a BJ be pleasurable for that long?


Yes.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

For myself I wouldn't know as my wife has never done it for more than a few seconds.

I have read other people's accounts where the wife lays on her husband's lap and sucks while they watch a movie together. That sounds delightful.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Two hours is long as hell


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Two hours???!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Two hours???!!!


Yea! Two hours of this?????....what kind of clocks do you have in your house? Maybe you need to replace those darn clock batteries....


----------

